# Configuring Motorola CP200



## bishopthomas (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a pair of cp200's and want to get more. Are there multiple frequency bands or just vhf/uhf versions? Anyone know where to send them to program frequencies?


----------



## Nelson (Jan 20, 2012)

There probably are different bands, at least there always was with the older series radios. I'm still using old MT1000s, and they are fairly narrow. Typically the radio dealer that you buy them from will program them for you. They would also be able to select the correct model for you that will work with your existing system. If you are buying them used, you will probably have to find a Motorola dealer in your area that is willing to program them. You might also be able to find someone on the Web that you can send them to, but that should be a last resort if local shops aren't willing to help you out.

Here is a bigger question: What frequenc(ies) are you using? Are you licensed to use them? There are a few VHF frequencies (known as MURS) that do not require a license, so long as you meet the emission requirements (such as 2 watt output or less). If you have a license, your license may limit the number of transmitters you are authorized to operate, so you may have to modify your license. If you are using MURS, you can just buy additional radios (so long as they meet MURS requirements) and have them programmed accordingly.

If you do have a license, this is a good time to make sure that your radios are programmed to transmit narrowband and to make sure that your license has been modified accordingly. We just went narrowband this fall. It will be mandatory to stop using older, wideband transmitters after January 1, 2013. There are two wideband MURS channels that may be exempt, but otherwise, we should all be using narrowband equipment. CP200s should be narrowband-compatible, you just have to make sure that they are programmed accordingly.


----------



## avkid (Jan 20, 2012)

There are 2 VHF and 3 UHF frequency sets.
You do not need to send them away to be programmed after the first unit, simply follow the cloning instructions in the manual.
All you need is a 3.5mm male to male cable and one programmed radio.

http://www.motorola.com/Business/US.../On-site+Communications/CP200_US-EN#specs_tab


----------



## Edrick (Jan 20, 2012)

In relation to this is anyone familiar with the Motorola XTN XU2100 series. By default it's set on Channel 1, now these are one channel radios. However say I have a license on Channel 6 how do I get these radios to operate on Channel 6 only?


----------



## avkid (Jan 20, 2012)

Everything you need to know about XTN programming.
Motorola XTN Radio programming chart information from Warehouse Radio


----------



## Edrick (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I'm missing something, but I've never been able to figure it out. But when I go into the menu on the radio I cannot change from channel 1, I can change the sub codes it has.


----------



## avkid (Jan 20, 2012)

You are actually changing the frequency and PL/DPL codes, the 1 and 2 displayed merely represent what you have defined as the first and second channels.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 20, 2012)

So when it says

6 - 12 - 22

6 is what's displayed on the screen however it's just a memory location where as the second two numbers are the actual frequency?


----------



## avkid (Jan 21, 2012)

The full process is explained starting on page 32 of the manual.
XU2100 Motorola Two-Way Radio, Handheld,


----------



## Edrick (Jan 22, 2012)

Well it only took me 6 years to realize that, thanks! I never realized that the 1-6 on the multi channel units were just "saved" settings. I was told way back when you need to get a different chip for them. I've now got all my 2100 series working with the frequency our 6 channel units were on.


----------



## tdeater (Mar 13, 2012)

There are a lot of places that will program the radios for you when you order them. I have never tried cloning, but it should work. Just make sure the match the really long model number which is on a sticker under the battery. CP200 is the generic family name, the specific long model number identifies what frequency band and options it is.


----------

